# Kitchen Cabinets on sloping floor



## remout (Jan 27, 2017)

My kitchen floor is 1 3/4" out of level across the 8' wall where my kitchen sink, dishwasher, and a couple of base cabinets will go. Leveling the floor is not an option

I'm thinking one option is to build my cabinets 1" shorter than I normally would 34.5" - 1" = 33 1/2" tall.

Build a tapered box out of 2 x4s. The box would be 1" high on one end and 2 3/4" high on the other.

 Install cabinets on this level box. This would mean on one end my toe kick height would be ~ 3 1/2" + 1 3/4" while on the other end it would be 3 1/2" (2 1/2" toe kick + 1/2" leveling box. I would then scribe and trim a toe kick board in to cover the area.

Anything wrong with my dishwasher sitting up on this false floor? 

Other approaches?

Thanks!


----------



## Sparky617 (Jan 27, 2017)

Are you building your cabinets or using ready-made cabinets?  If site built, I'd just make the toe-kick out of a 2x6 ripped down to account for the slope in your floor.  Then build your boxes on top of this.  The dishwasher has adjustments to make it level and the access panel can usually be adjusted to cover the space.

Some cabinets, like those sold at IKEA, have adjustable legs instead of a built in solid toe-kick.  You then snap a cover over the legs.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 27, 2017)

It reads like you are building old style, one long cupboard.
If yes the level box works, leave the dishwasher area blank.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 27, 2017)

Not all DW have 4 leveling legs, so lay the cabinets out to accommodate the future floor and allow enough room to remove the DW, from a level platform.


----------



## remout (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm buiding custom cabinets. This stretch of wall will have 1 6" pull out, 1 24" DW space, 1 36" kitchen sink, 1 30" cabinet.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 27, 2017)

Most floors slope to the center of the room or the house. Make sure you account for both directions. My kitchen has about 1&#8221;  slope from the wall to the front of the stove and some side to side. I shimmed and blocked all the cabinets level and the baseboard around the toe kicks  hid all that. The stove a made a separate &#8220;box&#8221; type thing to account for all the variance. I sanded it all down coated it with bondo and sanded it out and shot it with gloss black to match the stove. Not one person has ever noticed it and think it is part of the stove base.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 27, 2017)

So you you build the kick 66 inches and 6" for the pull out. the dishwasher sits on the floor and if it is not high enough put a finished filler above.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 27, 2017)

And then install a 1" thick tile floor, so you have to remove the DW with a sawzall.

Put the filler "under" the DW, not on top.


----------



## remout (Jan 27, 2017)

Floor is done so no worries there. I guess it comes down to does my DW have enough adustment on the legs to level?       It's sitting here in the box, so I'll know soon.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 27, 2017)

You should be able to pull up a PDF for the appliance that will have that information.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 27, 2017)

I covered the gap at the base of the dishwasher with a piece of baseboard to match the rest. I glued 2 magnets to it and it is stuck to the toe kick on the DW.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 27, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> I covered the gap at the base of the dishwasher with a piece of baseboard to match the rest. I glued 2 magnets to it and it is stuck to the toe kick on the DW.



Magnets, never thought of that. I screw a stick behind the kick and screwed the kick to that, so four screws, paint black to match. I hat the crap that come with dishwashers.

They all have adjustable legs, if you need more set it on a 2x4 or 1x4 or?


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 27, 2017)

Actually they all do not have 4.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 27, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> Actually they all do not have 4.



So, there are companies that make a machine that only fits one height of cupboard and for anyone that misses the mark they can just go shop somewhere else? Really?


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 27, 2017)

Actually, if you would look at a PDF for numerous models, you would find that some only have 2 and others have wheels in the back which are incrementally adjustable.

Experience is knowledge.


----------

